

The digital nomad's notebook (the quest) - telmich
http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/searching-notebook-for-a-digital-nomad/

======
uggedal
The top of the line T440s should fit your requirements. I actually ordered one
yesterday for running linux on.

